
Potential Tax Risk of Mutual Fund Investing: “Embedded Gains” - monort
https://forum.mrmoneymustache.com/investor-alley/potential-tax-risk-of-mutual-fund-investing-%27embedded-gains%27/
======
monort
Original comments of Joshua Kennon:

[https://disqus.com/home/discussion/joshuakennon/mail_bag_buy...](https://disqus.com/home/discussion/joshuakennon/mail_bag_buying_stock_when_valuations_are_high/newest/#comment-2320370039)

